# Crashing Into a Gel



## meterman5 (Oct 21, 2013)

Made 200ml [email protected] 250mg/ml. Used the same recipe and supplier I have been for a while 2% BA and 18%BB. Put 30ml into a seperat vial for personnel use and its holding just fine. The bigger vial is starting have a sludge type gel at the bottom. Wondering if I need to heat the oil and add another 4ml or so of BB ? Took about two weeks to crash. Weather has been colder but I can't imagine the house has been such a dramatic temp change that it would cause that. Plus the fact that my smaller vial is holding just fine and I have done multiple injections from it no problem.

Wondering if I got something else by mistake ? Powder still had same test smell to it. Hope it wasn't prop by mistake and trying to make it to high. Have never seen a gel though.


----------



## beadhandBP (Oct 21, 2013)

A gel ??? Brother I never heard of test c crashing into a gel crystals yes gel no have u pinned yet


----------



## joshck (Oct 21, 2013)

Bro if it crashes it will be crystals not gel...what type oil did u use...


----------



## joshck (Oct 21, 2013)

Im just assuming u used coconut oil......


----------



## meterman5 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have pinned 4 ml already. I used grapeseed oil. As luck would have it I didn't notice the crash until last night as I do once a week pinning from my personnel bottle. So I know it's been at least a week. I looked again today and I can see the "ice crystals" starting to form. It's just all at the bottom of the bottle. Maybe it just started crashing in the last few days ? 

I have never had anything crash other than some masteron I did a while back. So can I use the boiling water on the stove to put it back in with just a minimal amount of BB added or do I need to refilter again ? I posted a question about oil temperature and after reading I wonder if I cooked off some of the BB ? The oil was hot to the touch of a finger before filtering but not scalding.


----------



## meterman5 (Oct 22, 2013)

*see the attached pics*

Here are a couple pics I just took. The crystals were not there yesterday. Why would cyp crash at 250mg/ml ?


----------



## joshck (Oct 22, 2013)

I had 200mg/ml cyp crash before and this was from the pharmacy.....just heat it up and ull be fine


----------



## joshck (Oct 22, 2013)

Do u think ur powder had any moisture in it.....just put it in the oven at 250 for 10-15 min and put a needle in it to vent and make sure its not touching the oil...if u hear popping and cracking thats moisture. ...should fix it tho....let us know how it goes


----------



## basskiller (Oct 22, 2013)

I knew as soon as I seen the title  it would be cyp..  It's just straight up pain in the ass..  many factors can come into play as to why it gelled on you.. from  the powder itself.. to humidity.. to the process itself..  

I will never use cyp in home brewing and I've made just about everything you can think of .. and  some you can't


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 22, 2013)

Bad raw.. it happens ...


----------



## Stupes (Oct 22, 2013)

basskiller said:


> I knew as soon as I seen the title  it would be cyp..  It's just straight up pain in the ass..  many factors can come into play as to why it gelled on you.. from  the powder itself.. to humidity.. to the process itself..
> 
> I will never use cyp in home brewing and I've made just about everything you can think of .. and  some you can't



I have not yet brewed but I plan to fairly soon.  Seeing a true vet like BK say he avoids cyp is huge - I was planning on using multiple cyp compounds (test, bold, 1-test).  I am going to rethink my plans now.....

Thanks for sharing, Basskiller.
Stupes


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 22, 2013)

Cyp is always a no brainer.. i had cyp300 turn to gel like so i just reheat draw and pin.. it prob real strong raw


----------



## basskiller (Oct 22, 2013)

I have never seen any benefits from cyp over Enanthate .. Enanthate is like night and day   over Cypionate when it comes to converting..   Very easy and very forgiving


----------



## meterman5 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just finished baking 15 minutes @250 degrees. Looks nice. I am curious if it will crash again since I added no solvent. 

I am actually shocked that cyp is hard to hold. Is it just the long esters ? This is probably the 5th batch of cyp that I have done although the first using a bottle top and doing 200ml. The past few batches have been syringe filters and about 50ml-60ml.

I have done batches of deca as well with no problem. The difference in injection frequency between enanthate and cyp is pretty small considering my goals so next order will probably be enanthate.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 22, 2013)

Im betting it will crash....lol.. hope not though..


----------



## meterman5 (Oct 22, 2013)

So should I add more BB ? I used 2%BA and 18%BB. I can add 3ml BB and that would make it 20% BB which wouldn't effect injection pain much.

I am still curious why my small bottle out of the same batch did not crash and why it took so long.


----------



## sodzl (Oct 23, 2013)

I would add the extra BB and reheat.   On a side note, i once made 40ml of tren e,  in 4 10ml vials.  Two vials were perfect.  One started crashing a month later the other started crashing 6 months later.   
Sent from my LG-MS695 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 26, 2013)

What did u do meterman?  3/ 30%?

Do u mean small amount didnt crash as the 50ml with syringe filter?   Did u tell how u filtered 150ml batch?


----------



## meterman5 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> What did u do meterman?  3/ 30%?
> 
> Do u mean small amount didnt crash as the 50ml with syringe filter?   Did u tell how u filtered 150ml batch?



The whole batch was 200ml total. I ran the entire batch through a bottle top filter. I took 30ml of it out of the big bottle and put it in another smaller sealed sterile vial for my personnel use. The amount in that I set aside never crashed while the "mother bottle" with the rest did. The original recipe I used was 2%BA/18%BB I used from Basskillers webpage.

I added 3ml of BB to the mother bottle so now accounting for the new volume of 150ml (the missing 20ml was given to a friend) it should now have 20%BB. It has not crashed since. However the the original crash didn't happen until about 2 weeks after it was made.

The syringe filter batches were reference to some prior cyp batches made with a  2%BA and 18%BB recipe. They were run through a syringe filter and never crashed so I figured why mess with something that works. Hope  this makes sense.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 26, 2013)

Gotcha.  Think it's going to be fine possibly being in sealed vials will not let the Ba or bb vapors to evaporate causing the crash even in screw top lid..  I may be way off on that statement but Ba evaporates quick. Thanks M


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 1, 2014)

I just made some at 333mg/ml. 
300 ml with 100g Tcyp
2% BA 18%BB

I split into various vials.  Some are starting to crash others are not.  

Reheating seems to fix it.


----------



## hardtimes101 (Feb 4, 2014)

meterman5 said:


> Just finished baking 15 minutes @250 degrees. Looks nice. I am curious if it will crash again since I added no solvent.
> 
> I am actually shocked that cyp is hard to hold. Is it just the long esters ? This is probably the 5th batch of cyp that I have done although the first using a bottle top and doing 200ml. The past few batches have been syringe filters and about 50ml-60ml.
> 
> I have done batches of deca as well with no problem. The difference in injection frequency between enanthate and cyp is pretty small considering my goals so next order will probably be enanthate.



I've had it crash before I forgot to add 10ml of oil in a 50ml batch put it in my lunch box(don't ask) it all turned solid "gel" heated back up added 10mls oil it was fine.

I used
gso
ba 2%
bb 18%

I do use EO but can somebody FOR SURE that the stuff is ok or is it toxic???


----------



## hardtimes101 (Feb 4, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> I just made some at 333mg/ml.
> 300 ml with 100g Tcyp
> 2% BA 18%BB
> 
> ...



as long as I use ba 2% BB 18% & and EO 10% I never haves issues with cyp. But every time I use enth it hurts like holy hell @ 250mgs unless I use a minimum 10% EO??? I've tried 3 different sources and they all hurt and swelling. ????


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2014)

Test e made with more solvent than 20% bb which  crashes and has pip is a shitty raw or made wrong ..very low melt point .. no reason for it to pip or crash. 
Try a schering 250test e amp sometime .


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone have issues with Test Prop crashing in standard 2% 20% mix, 200 mg/ml ?


----------



## greggy (Feb 5, 2014)

For Prop, that's too many mg/ml. It'll crash easy without EO.


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok.  So I should add EO to make new concentration and re filter?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2014)

When u add the eo to existing batch made its no longer 200mg /ml..
Turn on your brain ...


----------



## Daniel11 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's what I meant by "new concentration".  Obviously it will be lower.  Thanks capt obvious. 
;-)

If I did 10% EO I could remove 50ml current mixture.  Add 50ml EO.  New concentration would be 180ml/mg.  BA would be 1.8% and BB would be 18% (I made 500ml)

(Let me double check my math)

Or you think I need to go higher with EO to keep it from crashing?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Iv just made some test undec for my cruise trt doses (nibido) which has a similar melting point to test cyp, I made.

250mg/ml (40ml total volume)
10g test dec raw
Ba 2%
Bb 20%
Castor oil carrier.

Not filtered left over night, crystals this morning.

So I'm guessing the cyp crash could just be the melting point aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Does test cyp always give pip and crash at the inj site??


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have made batches of Cyp that had no crashing and very smooth.  Also made a batch that crashed easily.  The difference was 300/cc vs 333/cc.  Both at 18% BB.   

New batch is 300/cc 20% BB.  

All experimentation is done with MCT oil.   

So far no issues with crashing at inj site or major pip.


----------

